# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Ogen >  Dikke oogleden

## koolstofje

Hallo beste iedereen,

Ik heb al maanden van last van dikke oogleden, het puilt eruit om het maar even om te zeggen.
Het is zo erg dat ik af en toe rode ogen heb omdat die oogleden in de weg zitten, en ik dan wazig zie,.
Is er een mannier om de zwelling te verminderen? ja een oogkorrectie, maar misschien als ik het de huisards uitleg dat het komt door mijn medicatie dat het vergoed word.
Maar voor even tussendoor zoek ik dus iets wat het leed kan verzachten, ik heb geen droge ogen spoelwatertjes gebruik ik al en dat hept niet, iets anders?

----------


## Luuss0404

*Gezwollen/Dikke Oogleden*
Gezwollen, dikke oogleden kunnen het gevolg zijn van een allergische reactie, zoals hooikoorts of een allergie voor cosmetica of dieren. Maar ook een flinke huilbui of oververmoeidheid kunnen je oogleden doen zwellen.
Bij een allergie is het belangrijk om de oorzaak aan te pakken, bijvoorbeeld door over te stappen op een hypoallergeen cosmeticamerk of door de bron van de allergie te vermijden.
Is oververmoeidheid de oorzaak van je gezwollen oogleden, dan is rust de beste heelmeester. Je kunt de zwelling verminderen door een koel washandje op je ogen te leggen. Bij de drogist verkopen ze ook zachte, plastic maskers die je in het vriesvak bewaart en daarna op je ogen legt. Let er op dat het masker niet te koud is en daarmee je ogen verder irriteert. Er zijn ook oogcrèmes en -gels verkrijgbaar die helpen de zwelling tegen te gaan. Een dik ooglid kan ook worden veroorzaakt door een ontstoken wimperhaarzakje. Zo een zwelling ziet er heel anders uit dan dikke oogleden veroorzaakt door vermoeidheid of allergie. De zwelling zit op één plek en ziet rood. Aanraking is vaak heel pijnlijk. Het duurt ongeveer een week voordat deze ontsteking weer weg is.
Het is raadzaam om bij gezwollen oogleden geen oog make-up of contactlenzen te dragen. Probeer ook fel licht en rokerige ruimtes te mijden.
_(Bron: purelijfkracht.nl)_

----------

